# Ipod Shuffle won't play



## bigjanetfan (Dec 3, 2005)

I acquired an Ipod shuffle from a relative and have charged it, but it won't play. Any advise out there? Any advice is welcomed. Thanks so much, B


----------



## Chrismichael (Jul 27, 2008)

Does it turn on,, when its plugged in does the light come on?


----------



## bigjanetfan (Dec 3, 2005)

Yes to both. But, it does not play as if it is not charged. It has been charged but in spurts such as an hour here, an hour there. Could this be the cause? What about trying to charge it while the computer is hibernating or really just in screen save mode. Same difference as it being actively used also isn't it? We did also charge it on our laptop. Could that be the cause? Thank you for any help you can provide. B


----------



## Chrismichael (Jul 27, 2008)

It should be fiine whether your charging with your laptop hibernating or in ssave mode. I would recommend using the Ipod reset option in Itunes.


----------



## bigjanetfan (Dec 3, 2005)

You said to hit the reset button. We could not find one on the Ipod Shuffle, not even in the instructions where it diagrams all the parts. Any suggestions?

Thanks so much,

Bobbie


----------



## Chrismichael (Jul 27, 2008)

When u are in ITUNES and your Ipod is connected there is an option that will reset (format) your player(restore to factory settings). Using this option allowed me to use my Ipod again.


----------



## Chrismichael (Jul 27, 2008)

Ohh and although there is a way to reset your Ipod with the Ipod buttons , what Im talking about is in the program,, Not on the physical player.


----------



## bigjanetfan (Dec 3, 2005)

Chrismichael,

I get it. I have to turn off and then on is what the paperwork said. I will check that out on Itunes. Thank you for all your help.

I also have a feeling it is not getting a charge. It is still orange, not green despite charging a lot, so maybe the I tunes is the answer.

Thanks again and I will let you know.

B


----------



## bigjanetfan (Dec 3, 2005)

Also, is Ipod only combatible with I tunes? Realplayer picked up the device and all and it even appears the songs are on there according to RP, but when I go to My computer, it has no listings for music or anything.

Thanks, B


----------



## Chrismichael (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah I-tunes will likely update the firmware on the device. This works in most cases but if you read the apple Ipod shuffle message boards you will see this is a very widespread problem.


----------



## bigjanetfan (Dec 3, 2005)

I finally got some songs on there, but it looks like it has not gotten a full charge despite charging it several time.

Do I go on Ipod's site for the discussions?

Thanks so much for your help,

B


----------



## bigjanetfan (Dec 3, 2005)

Your suggestion worked, btw. Sorry I did not tell you sooner. Thanks, Bobbie


----------

